# Music City Winter 2016 - January 2, 2016



## Aussie (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey Speedsolving Community! Chris Tran and I, Aussie Greene, are announcing the second Music City competition, Music City Winter 2016!

*Date:*
Saturday, January 2, 2016.

*Confirmed Events:*
2x2 Speedsolve
3x3 Speedsolve - 3 rounds.
4x4 Speedsolve - 2 rounds.
5x5 Speedsolve
6x6 Speedsolve - 2 rounds.
Pyraminx - 2 rounds.
Square-1

*Tentative Events:*
3x3 Blindfolded
5x5 Round 2
4x4 Blindfolded

*CubingUSA:* http://www.cubingusa.com/musiccitywinter
*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MusicCityWinter2016

*Location:*
Woodmont Hills Church
3710 Franklin Pike
Nashville, TN 37204

There is a competitor limit of 105, and competitors are required to pay online. You're only completely registered after you've paid.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 28, 2015)

gj. Probs will be there.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 28, 2015)

Wish I could come  That What's the competitor cap? Because that looks like a chock-a-block schedule.


----------



## Aussie (Oct 28, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Wish I could come  That What's the competitor cap? Because that looks like a chock-a-block schedule.



There is no competitor limit, but I don't think the competitor number will surpass 100. If it does, we might have to add one. I think the schedule is doable, and so does Chris.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 28, 2015)

100 people doing 3x3 in 75 minutes may be pushing it...

Anywho, I will be there! Excited for 2 rounds of 4x4


----------



## biscuit (Oct 28, 2015)

Aussie said:


> There is no competitor limit, but I don't think the competitor number will surpass 100. If it does, we might have to add one. I think the schedule is doable, and so does Chris.



I say it because we are concerned about time at my comp, and yours looks like just an expanded version of mine. Especially if you add bld. And I have a 75 competitor cap. Maybe I will be ahead of time then! That would be great.


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 28, 2015)

Square-1, 6x6, and maybe BLD? I wish I could come.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 28, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Anywho, I will be there! Excited for 2 rounds of 4x4



That's making me even more mad I can't go


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 28, 2015)

I can has maybe goes


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 28, 2015)

If I can't make it to this, I'll be pretty mad at myself. I'll do my darnedest!


----------



## Aussie (Oct 28, 2015)

After thinking about previous posts, I've decided it's a good idea to put a competitor limit on this competition. The competitor limit is 85, so register fast! You're only completely registered after you've paid.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 28, 2015)

is 6x6 best of 2 or mean of 3?


----------



## Aussie (Oct 28, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> is 6x6 best of 2 or mean of 3?



Mean of 3.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 28, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Mean of 3.



I'm suprised you're not doing ao5 for 6x6  More 6x6 right?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 28, 2015)

Early goals:
2x2: get that sub-4.50
3x3: not suck 
4x4: sub-1 plz
5x5: pb
6x6: sub-3:30
Sq-1: not get pairity first 2 solves(aka make cutoff)
Pyra: continue the lucky streak
Overall: have fun 

Edit: BLD: huh? I can do this? ya I can do this! Let's do this! Let's get a 8 minute success! (I just relearned bld yesterday, hopefully I can have a decent understanding by then)


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Oct 28, 2015)

ugh no skewb. i can actually podium in skewb. watever ill prob be there.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 28, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I'm suprised you're not doing ao5 for 6x6  More 6x6 right?



Most you can do is mean of 3 from wca regs


----------



## biscuit (Oct 28, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Most you can do is mean of 3 from wca regs



I understand, I was just making a joke about Aussie's love of 6x6


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 28, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Most you can do is mean of 3 from wca regs



wait, you can actually do best of 2 for 6x6? who would do that though.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 28, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> wait, you can actually do best of 2 for 6x6? who would do that though.



If I'm not mistaken, you could do a best of 1.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 29, 2015)

biscuit said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you could do a best of 1.


you are correct


WCA said:


> 9b) The official puzzles and event formats of the WCA are:
> 9b1) Rubik's Cube, 2x2x2 Cube, 4x4x4 Cube, 5x5x5 Cube, Clock, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Square-1, Skewb, and Rubik's Cube: One-Handed.
> 9b1a) Round formats for these events are: "Best of X" (where X is 1, 2, or 3), and "Average of 5".
> 9b2) Rubik's Cube: With Feet, Rubik's Cube: Fewest Moves, 6x6x6 Cube, and 7x7x7 Cube.
> ...


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 29, 2015)

Wish I could go, but it's too far... that event list is VGJ though.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a question. If I compete in the 3x3 event, do I have to have 2 cubes?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 30, 2015)

Acmoorecuber said:


> I have a question. If I compete in the 3x3 event, do I have to have 2 cubes?



No, just one is fine.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 30, 2015)

Acmoorecuber said:


> I have a question. If I compete in the 3x3 event, do I have to have 2 cubes?



You only need one. I don't really understand why you are asking this.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 30, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You only need one. I don't really understand why you are asking this.



It's a more common question than you think -- many who haven't seen a competition might think that they need a second cube so it can be scrambled while you're solving the first one.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 30, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> It's a more common question than you think -- many who haven't seen a competition might think that they need a second cube so it can be scrambled while you're solving the first one.



Oh huh I would never have thought of that...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 31, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Oh huh I would never have thought of that...



also, there is an optional reg that comps can use that says that competitors have to give their puzzles at registration (although I have never seen/heard of this being used)


----------



## Pryge (Nov 1, 2015)

Excited to meet a whole new group of people


----------



## Noahbdy (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey! I originally emailed this question to the organizers but I'll ask it here again because other people might have the same question. How likely is it that y'all will have 3BLD, and around what time would you schedule it for if you do schedule it? Thanks!

Edit: Got a reply! He said if they have less competitors than the competitor limit, they can probably fit it in, and it will take priority over other tentative events. Thank you for replying and thanks so much for setting up another event!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay, two things:

The person whom replied to you is male, and some people get upset when you mix their genders up.

Secondly, when you ask for the likelihood, that's something that most organizers can't accurately tell you until the day of the competition. There are so many variables and things that can go awry, that it's really difficult to give an answer.


----------



## Noahbdy (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, sorry. I only had the little thumbnail to go by, my bad. And by likelihood I meant "under what conditions would this event take place."


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 2, 2015)

4Chan said:


> The person whom replied to you is male, and some people get upset when you mix their genders up.



I may or may not have made this mistake and may or may not have this mistake applied to me.
so uh yeah, hype.


----------



## JacksonT1999 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm probably coming, super excited. Haven't been to a comp since nationals and I've been itching baaad. We NEED like 3 rounds of 5x5 though. Lol jk.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 3, 2015)

JacksonT1999 said:


> I'm probably coming, super excited. Haven't been to a comp since nationals and I've been itching baaad. We NEED like 3 rounds of 5x5 though. Lol jk.



yeah lol obviously we need 4 of course


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2015)

YASSSSS just signed up for all events other than BLD. superhype


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 4, 2015)

I should be there


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm probably coming, and also I think that most people would prefer another round of 2x2 instead of 5x5, but it's up to you. I don't care that much.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 9, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm probably coming, and also I think that most people would prefer another round of 2x2 instead of 5x5, but it's up to you. I don't care that much.



Well, Aussie HATES 2x2, but I'd prefer another round of 2x2 so I can actually accomplish something that's not just in Pyra here xD


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 9, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Well, Aussie HATES 2x2, but I'd prefer another round of 2x2 so I can actually accomplish something that's not just in Pyra here xD





Spoiler



I think you're going to like something that we may be doing soon ^_^


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 9, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're going to like something that we may be doing soon ^_^



um wat
So ummm uuuuh I uhhh
thanks in advance I guess?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 9, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Well, Aussie HATES 2x2, but I'd prefer another round of 2x2 so I can actually accomplish something that's not just in Pyra here xD



oh Aussie doesn't like 2x2? Well then... You would still think that he would like it from the perspective of an organizer, because generally any non-first rounds of 2x2 go by super fast. My 2x2 comp PB ao5 was kinda meh, given I had 3 rounds at KCubing, it was 4.18, so about average for me. I will just have to try really hard to get a sub-4 average in the one round because I will only get one chance- it is a sort of motivation I guess


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 9, 2015)

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...0=171&msg=Music+City+Winter+2016&font=cursive


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 9, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...0=171&msg=Music+City+Winter+2016&font=cursive



gj, but I've already done that on my Mac dashboard lol


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey Aussie/Chris, when do you guys plan to hold your nest Music City competition?


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 26, 2015)

Mehgoalsiguess
2x2: sub-5 avg, sub-2.5 single? 
3x3: liiiike 18 avg? 15 single? idklol
4x4: Welp. sub-1:30 avg, sub-1:15 single
5x5: lel, make cutoff, and get a sub-2:40 avg I guess
6x6: make cutoff COUGHmcs15COUGH
Pyra: I'd say I want to podium, but I've said that for every comp since Atlanta Open 2015, and it hasn't happened xD sooooo uh sub-7 avg and a 5 single
SQ1: Podium, if Katie, Ray and Daniel aren't too fast xD and maybe a sub-22 single? 
I'm getting really good at Skewb, so I'm bummed it's not at this comp


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Mehgoalsiguess
> 2x2: sub-5 avg, sub-2.5 single?
> 3x3: liiiike 18 avg? 15 single? idklol
> 4x4: Welp. sub-1:30 avg, sub-1:15 single
> ...



uhh you would have to get a pretty lucky scramble to get a sub 2.5 on 2x2 if your average goal is sub 5...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 26, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> uhh you would have to get a pretty lucky scramble to get a sub 2.5 on 2x2 if your average goal is sub 5...



I got a 2.60 with a 5.04 avg at my last comp, so my hopes are high


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I got a 2.60 with a 5.04 avg at my last comp, so my hopes are high


Hence the term "luck"


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I got a 2.60 with a 5.04 avg at my last comp, so my hopes are high



well idk but personally such 2x2 singles are pretty rare for me even though I'm 0.5 to 1 second faster than you, idk maybe you will

Also I will (maybe) be at this comp, I'm not registered yet but I definitely hope I can come!


Spoiler



The comp is near my birthday... maybe that will help convince my dad to take me...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I got a 2.60 with a 5.04 avg at my last comp, so my hopes are high


Even I struggle with getting sub 2.6 singles


----------



## biscuit (Nov 26, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> well idk but personally such 2x2 singles are pretty rare for me even though I'm 0.5 to 1 second faster than you, idk maybe you will
> 
> Also I will (maybe) be at this comp, I'm not registered yet but I definitely hope I can come!
> 
> ...



You think I could convince my dad to fly me up to TOF as it's the day after my birthday? And get me a passport? No? Dang it...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 26, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Hence the term "luck"



It seems like I get a 3-4 move layer to Sune+PLL skip every comp, so I'm ready this time xD


----------



## Pryge (Nov 27, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> SQ1: Podium, if Katie, Ray and Daniel aren't too fast xD and maybe a sub-22 single?
> (



I'm sub 25 on squan now and getting faster


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 27, 2015)

Pryge said:


> I'm sub 25 on squan now and getting faster



y u do dis ;-;


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 27, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> SQ1: Podium, if Katie, Ray and *Daniel* aren't too fast



lolwat I suck XD


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 27, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> lolwat I suck XD



oh lol
I saw you were 3rd on the psych sheet, but I failed to realize it was 3rd out of 3 people with an official average xD


----------



## AuRoRa (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm debating coming to this but I'm not exactly the best at cubing... thoughts?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 27, 2015)

AuRoRa said:


> I'm debating coming to this but I'm not exactly the best at cubing... thoughts?



Go to it! Comps are a lot of fun. You are never to slow or not good enough. Everyone has fun a small they are always a blast to be at


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Nov 27, 2015)

AuRoRa said:


> I'm debating coming to this but I'm not exactly the best at cubing... thoughts?



Just do it. For real, the social aspect far outweighs the cubing aspect when going to competitions imo.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 27, 2015)

AuRoRa said:


> I'm debating coming to this but I'm not exactly the best at cubing... thoughts?



If that's why you're debating going, don't worry about it! If anything, I consider it more fun when you aren't as great at it. You don't have to worry about if you're gonna win, if you're gonna get sub-8 avg, how you could've potentially been 7th or better in the world if you didn't make an error in inspection... (why my life ;-; ) Instead, it's more relaxed, getting to talk to new/old friends and such


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 27, 2015)

AuRoRa said:


> I'm debating coming to this but I'm not exactly the best at cubing... thoughts?



I'm with everyone else tbh, I went to my first comp while averaging sup-40, I got a 36 average, and it was one of my favorite comps. And no one will judge you if you're slow  That is, no one will judge you harshly. There will still be a judge xD
lolpuns


----------



## AuRoRa (Nov 27, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> That is, no one will judge you harshly. There will still be a judge xD
> lolpuns



oh god xD


----------



## Aussie (Dec 7, 2015)

Register and/or pay as soon as possible, only 11 more paid spots left! Although the competitor limit might increase, there's a good chance it won't.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 7, 2015)

The tax slayer bowl is stupid :/


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 10, 2015)

I signed up but I still might not definitely be able to come. I will notify you if I can't come.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 11, 2015)

Wish i could come :/ Darn 8 hour drive or what ever. We need more comps near KC other than the one I'm planning. come on Zach!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 12, 2015)

okay now my dad is talking about it as if I am coming so I am...
Alright, 3 weeks left. Time for goals:

*Pre-competition global averages*
2: 4. Seriously.
3: 12.2 plsplsplspls
4: 1:10? idc
5: 2:25 lol
6: 4:20 by some miracle
P: 8.5?
Sq: learn it

*Averages at competition (sub-x)*
2: 4 (I guess I only have one try *cries*)
3: 12 (I got this)
4: 1:10
5: 2:25
6: 4:20
P: 8.25
Sq: Sub DNF


----------



## Pryge (Dec 13, 2015)

Goals:

2x2: Sub 2.5 Average and beat Daniel/win
3x3: Sub 10 Average please; podium
4x4: Sub 48 Average
5x5: Sub 1:40 Average
6x6: comp pbs
Pyra: Sub 4 Average; win
Squan: Sub 20 Average; win


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Mehgoalsiguess
> 2x2: sub-5 avg, sub-2.5 single?
> 3x3: liiiike 18 avg? 15 single? idklol
> 4x4: Welp. sub-1:30 avg, sub-1:15 single
> ...



okso updates after last comp
2x2: same
3x3: sub-17 avg, 13 single
4x4: Find someone's 4x4 to use (mine's center piece is broken D: )
5x5: 2:20 avg, sub2:10 single
6x6: same
Pyra: same I guess
SQ1: JUST PODIUM BWAGHHHH but if not, sub25 avg and sub20 single
okden I'm done


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> okso updates after last comp
> 2x2: same
> 3x3: sub-17 avg, 13 single
> 4x4: Find someone's 4x4 to use (mine's center piece is broken D: ) *hello I probably exist *
> ...



hello


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> hello



oh thx 
As long as yours is decent (on par w/ my Yuxin [It's not THAT good, but it's nice])
Unlike some other people's 4x4s...
coughAussie's 4x4 suckscough


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> oh thx
> As long as yours is decent (on par w/ my Yuxin [It's not THAT good, but it's nice])
> Unlike some other people's 4x4s...
> coughAussie's 4x4 suckscough



well I have 2 aosus that are okay, one mini and one normal size


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> well I have 2 aosus that are okay, one mini and one normal size



okcool I'll find you
hype, 3 weeks left


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> okcool I'll find you
> hype, 3 weeks left



finding me will be easy I'll be the guy with the hair


Spoiler



and I will be the guy with the purple-scale stickered aolong



edit: look at my profile picture I look kind of like that still


----------



## biscuit (Dec 13, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> hello



from the other siiiiiiiiiiide!


----------



## Torch (Dec 13, 2015)

Goals! Yeah!

2x2: sub-3.9 average
3x3: sub-10 single, sub-11.39 average
4x4: sub-47 single, sub-52 average
5x5: sub-2:05 single, sub-2:15 average
Pyra: sub-4.5 single, sub-6 average
SQ-1: sub-30 average

Tentative events: 
3BLD: sub-1:30 single, sub-1:45 mean
4BLD: sub-15 min success


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Torch said:


> Goals! Yeah!
> 
> 2x2: sub-3.9 average
> 3x3: sub-10 single, sub-11.39 average
> ...



Good luck on 4BLD! I might film some of your solves because why not 


Spoiler



AS LONG AS I BEAT YOU AT PYRA BWAGHEHUGORTTTHJGUJYDHTSRG


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Good luck on 4BLD! I might film some of your solves because why not
> [SPOIL ER]AS LONG AS I BEAT YOU AT PYRA BWAGHEHUGORTTTHJGUJYDHTSRG *WHAT IS THIS MADNESS*[/SPOILER]


lol
justino will win megaminx


----------



## Aussie (Dec 14, 2015)

The competitor limit has increased to 105! If you haven't registered yet and you're intending to go, register quick!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 14, 2015)

moar 2x2 pls


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 14, 2015)

This is the one competition that's close that I can't go to. 84 people signed up, and there are more events, which make me more sad.

Aussie, why did you have to schedule it on the 2nd?! I get back from my mandatory trip that day exactly.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 14, 2015)

hi uh yeah I have a white aolong with all purple-scale stickers ikr so much gj


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 20, 2015)

uhh hype I guess
goles m8 so upd8 breh


JustinTimeCuber said:


> okay now my dad is talking about it as if I am coming so I am...
> Alright, 3 weeks left. Time for goals:
> 
> *Pre-competition global averages*
> ...



kk
*Pre-comp:*
2: <4
3: <12.2
4: <1:10
5: <2:25
6: <4:30
P: <8.5
Q: <1:30

*At-comp:*
2: <4 average, <3.39 single for realz this time
3: <12 avg, <10.5 single? maybe <10? ikr so fazt
4: <1:10 avg, <1:00 single
5: <2:25 avg, <2:15 single
6: <4:30 avg, <PB single or <4:05 if I practice
P: <8.25 avg, <WR single
Q: <1:30 avg, <1:15 single



Spoiler



Pyra single could probably be like <7 but idk


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> P: WR single



Not if I get it first.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 21, 2015)

Goals:
Pre comp globals:
2x2: 4.90
3x3: 14.30
4x4: 1:24
5x5: 3:00
6x6: Not sure yet. Getting new 6x6.
Sq1: Not sure yet. Getting new Sq1.
Pyraminx: sub-7

Comp goals:
2: sub 4.9
3: sub 15 and maybe finals
4: sub 1:20
5: 2:30
6: 4:30
Sq1: Sub 1:00
Pyraminx: sub 7.00


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Goals:
> Pre comp globals:
> 2x2: 4.90
> 3x3: 14.30
> ...



ok, goal: make finals, only applies if number to advance is ≥ 10. If not, I'd be pretty lucky to make the finals, given that I'm ranked 10th on the psych sheet.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 26, 2015)

HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE 1 WEEK LEFT HYPE

btw guys I'm gonna probably be selling a few cubes
-Square-1 (idk what brand): 5 dollars *RESERVED by Pryge [Edward Vakula] for $5*
-Moyu Hualong: 8 dollars *RESERVED by Dadd [Jordan Seigel] for $8*
-Guanlong: 4 dollars
-YJ YuHu: 8 dollars
-Moyu Aochuang: 15 dollars *RESERVED by DavidCip86 [David Cipriano] for $15*


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 26, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE 1 WEEK LEFT HYPE
> 
> btw guys I'm gonna probably be selling a few cubes
> -Square-1 (idk what brand): ~8 dollars
> ...



Imma sell a Weilong for about 14-15 dollars 
also hypehypehypeee


----------



## Torch (Dec 26, 2015)

Torch said:


> Goals! Yeah!
> 
> 2x2: sub-3.9 average
> 3x3: sub-10 single, sub-11.39 average
> ...



Revising my goals:

2x2: sub-3.8 average
3x3: sub-10 single, sub-11.39 average
4x4: sub-47 single, sub-52 average
5x5: sub-2 single, sub-2:10 average
Pyra: sub-4.5 single, sub-6.3 average
SQ-1: Don't do it

Tentative:
3BLD: sub-1:30 single, successful mean
4BLD: success, close to 10 minutes

My hierarchy of goals, from most to least important:
3x3 single
4x4 average
Pyra average
5x5 single 
5x5 average
4x4 single
3x3 average
2x2 average
Pyra single


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 26, 2015)

Have a great time guys!


----------



## AuRoRa (Dec 26, 2015)

so much hype


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm going to win megaminx guys


----------



## Aussie (Dec 26, 2015)

*Competitor Goals:*
*3x3:* PB single and average. Advance to the top 20 round. (debating over what this will be.)
*6x6:* PB single and mean, podium.
*Square 1:* Don't DNF. Make cutoff.

*Organizer Goals:*
*1.* The competition runs smooth like last time.
*2.* Fit in a tentative possibly.
*3.* Everyone enjoys the competition and wants to come back for the next few! <3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 26, 2015)

Aussie said:


> *Competitor Goals:*
> *3x3:* PB single and average. Advance to the top 20 round. (debating over what this will be.) I say 25 (30 if slightly ahead of schedule) R2 and 12 R3 (15). However, that doesn't really create a top 20 round, does it?
> *6x6:* PB single and mean, podium.
> *Square 1:* Don't DNF. Make cutoff.
> ...



Annoyingly enough, adding text to a quote does not count towards the 5 character minimum.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 27, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE 1 WEEK LEFT HYPE
> 
> btw guys I'm gonna probably be selling a few cubes
> -Square-1 (idk what brand): ~8 dollars
> ...



Can I reserve the Hualong?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 27, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Can I reserve the Hualong?



Sure, but if a whole bunch of people start asking for it and then you end up not buying it then I will be somewhat annoyed (someone did that to me with the square one I was trying to sell at KCubing)


----------



## Dadd (Dec 27, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Sure, but if a whole bunch of people start asking for it and then you end up not buying it then I will be somewhat annoyed (someone did that to me with the square one I was trying to sell at KCubing)



Trust me, I'll be buying it.


----------



## AuRoRa (Dec 27, 2015)

I would like the 7x7 if you do end up getting an aofu


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 27, 2015)

AuRoRa said:


> I would like the 7x7 if you do end up getting an aofu



We'll see...


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 27, 2015)

Aussie said:


> *Competitor Goals:*
> *3x3:* PB single and average. Advance to the top 20 round. (debating over what this will be.)
> *6x6:* PB single and mean, podium.
> *Square 1:* Don't DNF. Make cutoff.
> ...



I agree with Justin about the quoting thing.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 27, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I agree with Justin about the quoting thing.



lolol


----------



## Dadd (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, i'm not going to be able to compete in 6x6 due to a problem with my 6x6.
I did register for 6x6 though, so.. Crap.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 27, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Well, i'm not going to be able to compete in 6x6 due to a problem with my 6x6.
> I did register for 6x6 though, so.. Crap.



You can probably borrow someone's.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 27, 2015)

biscuit said:


> You can probably borrow someone's.



I might be able to fix it in time. If not, I might have to do that.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 27, 2015)

Dadd said:


> I might be able to fix it in time. If not, I might have to do that.



if there are multiple heats, and I'm in a different one from you, you can borrow my Aoshi. If not, you can borrow my horrible SS.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 27, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> if there are multiple heats, and I'm in a different one from you, you can borrow my Aoshi. If not, you can borrow my horrible SS.



Or my Aoshi


----------



## Dadd (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks :3
I think i'll stick with my SS if it works.


----------



## Meow (Dec 28, 2015)

goals

2x2: sub 3 avg
3x3: sub 11 avg
4x4: sub 49 avg
5x5: sub 1:40 avg
6x6: sub 3:45 mean
pyra: sub 8 avg
sq1: sub 35 avg
3bld: sub 5:00 single
4bld: a success


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 28, 2015)

Hype!

Goals:
-Have fun and not get upset if things don't go super well, so I don't end up in a situation like River Hill.
-Be nice to people!

Not going to post any time-based goals, because if I do, I'll worry about it too much.

E: Never acknowledged this post:


Pryge said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: Sub 2.5 Average and beat Daniel/win



Lol it's on


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Hype!
> 
> Goals:
> -Have fun and not get upset if things don't go super well, so I don't end up in a situation like River Hill.
> ...



nah m8 ima gita sub1.2 just watch lel



JustinTimeCuber said:


> uhh hype I guess
> goles m8 so upd8 breh
> 
> 
> ...



wtf Justin you were super pessimistic about squan xD
I'm gonna update yet again...

*Pre-comp:*
2: <3.85
3: <12.15
4: <1:10
5: <2:25
6: <4:30
P: <8.5
Q: <1:00

*At-comp:*
2: <4 average, <3.39 single, top 8
3: <12 avg, <10.5 single, top 8
4: <1:10 avg, <1:00 single, finals?
5: <2:25 avg, <2:15 single
6: <4:20 avg, <4:00 single
P: <8.25 avg, <7 single, finals???
Q: <1:00 avg, <50 single


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

Aussie
I thought the competitor limit was 105


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Aussie
> I thought the competitor limit was 105
> View attachment 5753



wth I noticed that too


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll be going! 
Is there anybody who could sell me a 6x6? Preferably an aoshi, but I'd be willing to consider a shengshou for a good price.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

DavidCip86 said:


> I'll be going!
> Is there anybody who could sell me a 6x6? Preferably an aoshi, but I'd be willing to consider a shengshou for a good price.



Do you NEED to buy one? Because I have an SS up for borrowing if you're just using it for the comp.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Aussie
> I thought the competitor limit was 105
> View attachment 5753



Yeahhh.. I really have no idea what is up with that.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

There are two other Noahs going... fml
they're just copies, they're not real


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> There are two other Noahs going... fml
> they're just copies, they're not real



lol there were 2 other Justins (or maybe 3 I'm too lazy to check) at UIUC Spring 2013, my first comp, and I was convinced that they were copies too xD


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol there were 2 other Justins (or maybe 3 I'm too lazy to check) at UIUC Spring 2013, my first comp, and I was convinced that they were copies too xD



I also had 3 clones at Nats, including Noah Arthurs, who, for some reason, was convinced that *I* was the clone.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 28, 2015)

Also, I should probably learn the L and H sets of COLL before the comp...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Also, I should probably learn the L and H sets of COLL before the comp...



I don't know much COLL. Just the Pi set and the H set.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

Last night I had the oddest dream where I was at this competition and the room it was in was super small and it had like 5 tables and 2 or 3 solving stations... and then I realized that not only had I forgotten my computer but I had also forgotten my cubes... it was horrible xD


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Last night I had the oddest dream where I was at this competition and the room it was in was super small and it had like 5 tables and 2 or 3 solving stations... and then I realized that not only had I forgotten my computer but I had also forgotten my cubes... it was horrible xD



I had a dream about my first comp where I had to text a phone number to register but I didn't have a phone...
I think I need my brain checked out


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I had a dream about my first comp where I had to text a phone number to register but I didn't have a phone...
> I think I need my brain checked out



lol I hate it when people just assume you have a phone


----------



## Dadd (Dec 28, 2015)

Does the venue have wifi?

Any passwords + limited connections?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Does the venue have wifi?
> 
> Any passwords + limited connections?



I was also wondering this. Most do, but you can't be sure lol


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Do you NEED to buy one? Because I have an SS up for borrowing if you're just using it for the comp.



i'd rather buy one, but if i could borrow yours that would be awesome


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 29, 2015)

DavidCip86 said:


> i'd rather buy one, but if i could borrow yours that would be awesome



Yeah, if no one can sell you one then come to me. You should be able to tell what I look like from my profile pic and WCA pic.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Yeah, if no one can sell you one then come to me. You should be able to tell what I look like from my profile pic and WCA pic.



I will be able to find you in 150 seconds after arriving if I get there after you do. Just watch.

By the way I will be wearing a black shirt that has an "eat, sleep, cube" thing on it


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I will be able to find you in 150 seconds after arriving if I get there after you do. Just watch.
> 
> By the way I will be wearing a black shirt that has an "eat, sleep, cube" thing on it



Okay, I'll watch the door and start a 5x5 solve when you get in. If you find me before I solve it, I win. And vice versa, if you get there first.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 29, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Yeah, if no one can sell you one then come to me. You should be able to tell what I look like from my profile pic and WCA pic.



thanks!


----------



## Noahbdy (Dec 29, 2015)

What's the status on the tentative events?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 29, 2015)

Noahbdy said:


> What's the status on the tentative events?



That doesn't get a status until the comp, if they're ahead of schedule they'll do some.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Noahbdy said:


> What's the status on the tentative events?



I think you are confused on what that means in the context of cubing. Here's how tentative events work:

Sometimes competitions get behind schedule. The might have a schedule like this...

3x3 R1
2x2 R1
Pyraminx
4x4
3x3 R2
2x2 R2
7x7
2x2 Final
3x3 Final

(That schedule would probably be fine, but I'm using it as an example)

An organizer may be worried that they would get behind schedule, so they change it:

3x3 R1
2x2 R1
Pyraminx
4x4
3x3 R2
2x2 R2
2x2 Final
3x3 Final

That schedule would be more likely to work in the time of the competition. However, 7x7 was removed. Instead, tentative events can be held if and only if the competition is ahead of schedule at the time of the event. So, the competition's schedule would be:

3x3 R1
2x2 R1
Pyraminx
4x4
3x3 R2
2x2 R2
_7x7: Tentative_
2x2 Final
3x3 Final

So to answer your question, you have to wait until the day of the competition to tell. Personally I'm skeptical that they will fit tentative events with all of the rounds of big cubes, but that's hard to say. There are too many variables to tell ahead of time.


----------



## Noahbdy (Dec 29, 2015)

Ohhh, got it. Thanks.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2015)

DavidCip86 said:


> thanks!



Okay, I'd be willing to sell you an AoShi for $35, sound good? I got 2 for Christmas xD


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 30, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Okay, I'd be willing to sell you an AoShi for $35, sound good? I got 2 for Christmas xD



brand new?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2015)

DavidCip86 said:


> brand new?



Yeah.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Does the venue have wifi?
> 
> Any passwords + limited connections?



"bump" (not real bump lol)

I'd kinda like to know, because I don't want to assume that there is when preparing for the competition.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 30, 2015)

i keep forgetting about this comp, idk why


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> i keep forgetting about this comp, idk why



lol Pryge is gonna beat you at 2x2




skip to around 0:57
and keep watching until like 1:20 or so

also the thumbnail xD


----------



## Aussie (Dec 30, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Does the venue have wifi?
> 
> Any passwords + limited connections?



Whoops, forgot to respond to this question! Yes, the venue has public wifi.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 30, 2015)

Noahbdy said:


> What's the status on the tentative events?



I'm going to do everyone a big big favour, (and since we're going to have 4 more timer stations than we originally planned) and we're going to make 3BLD a certainty.

4BLD is still up in the air.

You're all welcome.


----------



## Pryge (Dec 30, 2015)

4Chan said:


> we're going to make 3BLD a certainty.



NOOOO I SIGNED UP AAAAA

Edit: gogo sub timer success lmao


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 30, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Yeah.



ok, sounds good! thanks, i'll try to find you asap


----------



## Torch (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok, this competition has:
2 Aarons
2 Aidans and an Ayden
2 Camerons
2 Daniels
4 Davids
3 Dylans
2 Ethans
2 Jacksons
2 Jacobs
2 Jareds
2 Jeffreys
2 Josephs
Josh and Joshua
2 Justins
2 Lukes
2 Matthews
3 Michaels
2 Nicolases
3 Noahs
2 Ryans
2 Tylers
2 Williams

Can we make it a rule for runners to call people by their full name?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 31, 2015)

Torch said:


> Ok, this competition has:
> 2 Aarons
> 2 Aidans and an Ayden
> 2 Camerons
> ...



That should be made an official optional reg (like the regs starting with 'z')


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

Torch said:


> Ok, this competition has:
> 3 Noahs
> 
> Can we make it a rule for runners to call people by their full name?



Yes, please.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 31, 2015)

Torch said:


> Can we make it a rule for runners to call people by their full name?



do most runners not? I always have (at the two comps I've been at)



PenguinsDontFly said:


> That should be made an official optional reg (like the regs starting with 'z')



You're thinking of article Z


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 31, 2015)

biscuit said:


> do most runners not? I always have (at the two comps I've been at)



Usually no, in the past I've tried to put those people in diffrent heats, but it all gets screwed up one way or another


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll also be selling my Moyu Aochuang for $15. I got the Yuxin and it was amazing out of the box so yeah


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Dec 31, 2015)

Torch said:


> Ok, this competition has:
> 2 Aarons
> 2 Aidans and an Ayden
> 2 Camerons
> ...



AND ONE JOHN CENNAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 31, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> AND ONE JOHN CENNAAAAAA!!!!!!



maybe you can order some originality from speedcubeshop(dot)trademarkcopyright


----------



## biscuit (Dec 31, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Usually no, in the past I've tried to put those people in diffrent heats, but it all gets screwed up one way or another



I only had a couple of names the same at my comp, and I kept them separate because it could still be confusing, but I didn't really hear anyone say just a first name (for the most part)


----------



## Torch (Dec 31, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I only had a couple of names the same at my comp, and I kept them separate because it could still be confusing, but I didn't really hear anyone say just a first name (for the most part)



It got really bad at Indiana 2015, lots of people had to get resolves because they came up to the wrong cube. I'm hoping that if I draw attention to this now, we'll just use full names and avoid any problems.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 1, 2016)

yunohype tis tomorrow


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 1, 2016)

This is my plea for help... I've left my phone tripod at my house. Can I borrow someone's so I can film a few of my solves (mainly 2,3 and Squan). I really don't want to miss something nice happening >.< Please, I'm desperate


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 1, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> This is my plea for help... I've left my tripod at my house. Can I borrow someone's so I can film a few of my solves (mainly 2,3 and Squan). I really don't want to miss something nice happening >.< Please, I'm desperate



you won't get a good squan single so only 2 and 3 I guess

but no I don't have a tripod


----------



## Torch (Jan 1, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> This is my plea for help... I've left my tripod at my house. Can I borrow someone's so I can film a few of my solves (mainly 2,3 and Squan). I really don't want to miss something nice happening >.< Please, I'm desperate



If all else fails, you could just grab a random cube and put your camera on top of it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Torch said:


> If all else fails, you could just grab a random cube and put your camera on top of it.



Oops. I fogot to mention it's my phone, which will fall over if I prop it up. :/ Fixed my OP.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey guys! Does anyone have a mat and timer, even possibly a display that could be brought to the competition tomorrow? We'd like to set up two extra stations.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 2, 2016)

such hype
very tomorrow
wow


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 2, 2016)

this is a long shot, but does anybody have a bottle of maru lube i could buy from them?



JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'll also be selling my Moyu Aochuang for $15. I got the Yuxin and it was amazing out of the box so yeah



i'll buy it


----------



## Dadd (Jan 2, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> This is my plea for help... I've left my phone tripod at my house. Can I borrow someone's so I can film a few of my solves (mainly 2,3 and Squan). I really don't want to miss something nice happening >.< Please, I'm desperate



You can absolutely borrow my tripod  you lended me yours at Athens Fall 2015, so I should return the favor.
Do you want one that you prop up on the table or one that comes up from the floor? I have both.


----------



## Meow (Jan 2, 2016)

Aussie said:


> Hey guys! Does anyone have a mat and timer, even possibly a display that could be brought to the competition tomorrow? We'd like to set up two extra stations.



I have a mat and timer that I'll bring, but no display


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 2, 2016)

Meow said:


> I have a mat and timer that I'll bring, but no display



Likewise.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 2, 2016)

DavidCip86 said:


> this is a long shot, but does anybody have a bottle of maru lube i could buy from them?
> 
> 
> 
> i'll buy it



alright I will try to find you

By the way, is anyone staying at the Best Western hotel? just wondering lel


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jan 2, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> This is my plea for help... I've left my phone tripod at my house. Can I borrow someone's so I can film a few of my solves (mainly 2,3 and Squan). I really don't want to miss something nice happening >.< Please, I'm desperate



I gotchu fam. Unless we are in the same heat but you can definitely use if for square one since I'm not competing in that.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 2, 2016)

Meow said:


> I have a mat and timer that I'll bring, but no display



Great! We don't need a display. Can you turn it in to the registration desk as soon as you get to the venue?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 2, 2016)

40 minutes... the wait is too long!

Also, good luck everyone! (Unless you are about by speed, in which case bad luck so I can beat you >)

edit: goals?


JustinTimeCuber said:


> nah m8 ima gita sub1.2 just watch lel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Final goals:
2: <4 average, <3.39 single, top 8
3: <12 avg, <10.5 single, top 8
4: <1:12 avg, <1:08 single
5: <2:25 avg, <2:15 single
6: <4:30 avg, <4:20 single
P: <8.25 avg, <7 single
Q: <55 avg, <45 single


----------



## Dadd (Jan 2, 2016)

Where can we find you, justin?
I want to buy a cube from you


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 2, 2016)

Dadd said:


> Where can we find you, justin?
> I want to buy a cube from you



Right now I'm in the small room with the round tables, if you go out of the competitor area I am there


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 2, 2016)

>2:45 4x4 soft cutoff
>comp gets behind schedule
>o snap gogogogo 6 second 2x2 soft cutoff :fp


----------



## Torch (Jan 3, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> >2:45 4x4 soft cutoff
> >comp gets behind schedule
> >o snap gogogogo 6 second 2x2 soft cutoff :fp



Don't forget 10 second pyra soft, 1:45 5x5 soft, and 2:00 5x5 hard.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 40 minutes... the wait is too long!
> 
> Also, good luck everyone! (Unless you are about by speed, in which case bad luck so I can beat you [noparse]>[/noparse])
> 
> ...


9 goals met out of 16... alright

that 2nd round of 3x3 was just op though... mid 9 = sweg


----------



## Aussie (Jan 3, 2016)

Aussie said:


> *Competitor Goals:*
> *3x3:* PB single and average. Advance to the top 20 round. (debating over what this will be.) [ *X | X | X* ]
> *6x6:* PB single and mean, podium. [ *O | O | X* ]
> *Square 1:* Don't DNF. Make cutoff. [ *X | X* ]
> ...



*My Results:*

*3x3:* 17.07 single, 18.41 average. [*34th*]
*UGHHHHHHH.*

*Square-1:* Forgot parity, withdrew/chickened out.

*6x6 Round 1:* 3:01.37 single, 3:11.87 mean. [*5th*]
Had awful luck this round... almost had an internal explosion on my first solve.

*6x6 Finals:* 2:49.70 single, 2:54.54 mean. [*4th*]
Despite having bad luck with parity, all of them were under three minutes! <3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

What I think threw off the schedule was the 2:45 soft cutoff for 4x4. I counted, and 27 more people would be cut, times 3 solves per person, times 2 minutes per solve, is 162 minutes worth of solving, which although of course that wouldn't really save 162 minutes it would probably keep the competition at least almost on schedule. I of course haven't organized a competition, so I am not sure if I would still do that as organizer, but in hindsight I think that's what the problem was. Also, a few comments about my solves:
2x2: :fp pls gl at okcubing or else
3x3: what is this... so in the first round I got a high 11 avg and a low 11 single, which was good, but then in the second round... holy... 9.61!? 11.20 avg!? gjgjgj
4x4: almost sub 1:10 but my cube popped a little bit on my last solve and ruined it, but still alright avg
5x5: I needed a PB single to make the hard cut... and I got one, by 10 seconds.
6x6: Broke my PB single by 5 seconds, but no soft cut 
Sq1: kinda bad average but good single, sub 40 (39.97)
Pyr: Okay wtf is this I got a PB avg in the first round (7.21) with a 5.22 single... and then a low 8 average in the finals, which is average for me
17BLD: I won :O


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

Highlights of the comp: Chris making a speech about how he's pissed off (his sig is quite correct), Justin Barker 0x0 UWR of 0.001, Noah Joiner 3x3 "WR" single of 4.12.

Anywho, let's see my goals.



YouCubing said:


> okso updates after last comp
> 2x2: sub-5 avg, sub-2.5 single? *NO NO NO NO I SUCKED SO BAD*
> 3x3: sub-17 avg, 13 single *wtf was I thinking? I barely made 17 single -_-*
> 4x4: Find someone's 4x4 to use (mine's center piece is broken D: ) *dun wry u did it and got 1:07 and 1:13*
> ...



6x6 single reenactment:
Me: Starts solve
Random kid: “words that don’t matter because he’s annoying af”
Me: Quotes WCA Regulation 2k4
Kid: Stays around and keeps talking
Judge: “Go away, Aiden.”
Aiden: Goes away
Me: (finally) looks down at timer ooh, 1:32 centers
a few moments later
Me: (wow, 3:27 and I’m already at F2L!) hands start shaking (fuuuuuu)
Aoshi: pop
Me: "FML FML FML FML FML FML FML"
Aiden: Comes back and starts talking again
Judge: Quotes WCA Regulation 2k4
Aiden: “But I’m not distracting him.”
Me: “Yes you are. Go away.” (salty affffff)


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 6x6 single reenactment:
> Me: Starts solve
> Random kid: “words that don’t matter because he’s annoying af”
> Me: Quotes WCA Regulation 2k4
> ...



Surely this should be in cubing FML


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Surely this should be in cubing FML



Yee, but it was at this comp so yeah

Also, I wanted to report him but there were three people with that first name competing :/
Aidan Austin, Aidan Jacob and Ayden Hancotte, all of whom are new competitors so I can't check their WCA profiles for a picture.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

dyk...
Daniel Wannamaker got a sub 10 average in the finals?
The 4x4 soft cutoff was slower than the 5x5 soft cutoff?
I got a 0x0 UWR of 0.001?
They forgot to scramble my cube for one of my attempts?
Noah Joiner was the real Noah?
The other Noahs were clones?
Someone got a sub-9 single and didn't get to the finals?
Only 40% of 3BLD competitors got a success?
Only 30% of 3BLD attempts were successes?
+2s are super sad when they make you fail a cutoff *cough* *cough*?
They gave away these weird Cubix Tube things?
Aussie should legally change his middle name to '6x6er'?
People should stop telling me I suck at 2x2 just because I messed up 2 solves?
I literally can't even?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> dyk...
> Daniel Wannamaker got a sub 10 average in the finals?
> The 4x4 soft cutoff was slower than the 5x5 soft cutoff?
> I got a 0x0 UWR of 0.001?
> ...



They should lower the competitor limit next time imo?
Not trying to be rude, but
a. The comp wouldn't have been as behind, if at all
b. I like comps with less people


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> They should lower the competitor limit next time imo?
> Not trying to be rude, but
> a. The comp wouldn't have been as behind, if at all
> b. I like comps with less people



I agree with this, and also I suggest a harsher 4x4 soft cutoff, 2:45 is ridiculous almost everyone got it


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I agree with this, and also I suggest a harsher 4x4 soft cutoff, 2:45 is ridiculous almost everyone got it



+9,001
Still had fun though.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> +9,001
> Still had fun though.



Yeah, it was definitely fun, and I'm glad I got over not getting a 2x2 average without it ruining my day. That would have been sad.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Yeah, it was definitely fun, and I'm glad I got over not getting a 2x2 average without it ruining my day. That would have been sad.



Your ability to judge my final 3x3 solve in the first round was sad as well. And my ability to solve it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Your ability to judge my final 3x3 solve in the first round was sad as well. And my ability to solve it.



Noah you are a nub. That was funny tho xD


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

Aussie said:


> I don't think the competitor number will surpass 100.



LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

*still not quite sure why Chris got mad at me near the end of the comp...*
*thinks*
*honestly what is this I don't remember*
*kden be that way*
*solves -3x-3x-3 in -12 seconds, lots of times*
*for some reason I can't do that darn*


----------



## Dadd (Jan 4, 2016)

Personal accomplishments 
Pb 3x3 avg in comp on first round (sub 15)
Made it to second round
Pb 3x3 single in comp in second round (11)

Not so accomplishments
Sq1 explosion on qiyi, had to superglue a piece.
Ruined my 3x3 avg on the first round with a 17
Dnf on 4x4 solve due to having my phone display on for Wifi on my gopro
1:45 5x5 soft cutoff and falling asleep during my 5x5 solves


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> They should lower the competitor limit next time imo?
> Not trying to be rude, but
> a. The comp wouldn't have been as behind, if at all
> b. I like comps with less people



Competitor limits shouldn't be used for the purposes of having a smoother schedule -- if there's room, it's terrible not to include more cubers, and goes against the mission of the WCA. The fairer solution, as you said, is stricter cutoffs. A 2:45 cutoff on 4x4 is incredibly lenient for 100+ people.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Competitor limits shouldn't be used for the purposes of having a smoother schedule -- if there's room, it's terrible not to include more cubers, and goes against the mission of the WCA. The fairer solution, as you said, is stricter cutoffs. A 2:45 cutoff on 4x4 is incredibly lenient for 100+ people.



I disagree with your opinion on competitor limits. I think that although a bigger competition would have more cubers, it wouldn't be as good. Smaller comps can fit more events, they can have more lenient cutoffs, and less noise makes it less distracting. I do think that the thing about it going against the goal of the WCA is a good point, though.


----------



## Walrusizer (Jan 4, 2016)

may i just note that i got a 10.4 single with an 18 second average


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 4, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I disagree with your opinion on competitor limits. I think that although a bigger competition would have more cubers, it wouldn't be as good. Smaller comps can fit more events, they can have more lenient cutoffs, and less noise makes it less distracting. I do think that the thing about it going against the goal of the WCA is a good point, though.



I'd think anyone would rather go to a competition with stricter cutoffs than stare at a closed registration form. Not everyone is checking the WCA/CUSA websites every day and it is very easy to miss the registration window in certain places. There are always limited "resources" in the planning of a competition, and trying to gain more events/rounds at the expense of other competitors should be avoided when possible.

Also, when you're under ~125-150 competitors, being able to maintain a normal schedule shouldn't really matter regardless of competitor count, as more competitors means you have a larger pool of volunteers. After that, you likely need to run more than 12 stations to match the size of the competitor pool, which is difficult for the size of most regional venues.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> I'd think anyone would rather go to a competition with stricter cutoffs than stare at a closed registration form. Not everyone is checking the WCA/CUSA websites every day and it is very easy to miss the registration window in certain places. There are always limited "resources" in the planning of a competition, and trying to gain more events/rounds at the expense of other competitors should be avoided when possible.
> 
> Also, when you're under ~125-150 competitors, being able to maintain a normal schedule shouldn't really matter regardless of competitor count, as more competitors means you have a larger pool of volunteers. After that, you likely need to run more than 12 stations to match the size of the competitor pool, which is difficult for the size of most regional venues.



well as an organizer I wouldn't make a stupid competitor limit of like 40, but 85 (the original limit for this comp) seems reasonable. I understand your points, but my opinion is that larger competitions are more stressful and smaller ones are more relaxed. Disagree with that all you want, that is just me.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 4, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> well as an organizer I wouldn't make a stupid competitor limit of like 40, but 85 (the original limit for this comp) seems reasonable. I understand your points, but my opinion is that larger competitions are more stressful and smaller ones are more relaxed. Disagree with that all you want, that is just me.



Don't get me wrong, there are only 40 competitors registered for my competition next weekend, and I couldn't be happier for my own sanity. From an organization perspective, saying that larger comps = stress, small comps = nice is nearly a fact; it's like saying that sunny, moderate weather is nice and cold, snowy weather is stressful -- not too many people are going to argue with you. I just think we do a disservice to the community by arbitrarily holding low competitor limits when the venue space is there.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Don't get me wrong, there are only 40 competitors registered for my competition next weekend, and I couldn't be happier for my own sanity. From an organization perspective, saying that larger comps = stress, small comps = nice is nearly a fact; it's like saying that sunny, moderate weather is nice and cold, snowy weather is stressful -- not too many people are going to argue with you. I just think we do a disservice to the community by arbitrarily holding low competitor limits when the venue space is there.



I agree with this, I just maybe look at it more from the perspective of making a trade-off between an awesome competition for fewer people and a less amazing competition for lots of people. I don't think cutoffs of 40/50 are that great, but around 80 is in my opinion a pretty good balance.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 4, 2016)

More timers really does help make competitions more smooth.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 4, 2016)

@Justin: All Kit is saying is that although organizing a smaller comp is easier, you shouldn't make competitor limits for the sole purpose of making it easier. If you're low on staff or don't have much space in the venue then you should set a competitor limit. Don't ruin others' fun for your own personal preferences.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> @Justin: All Kit is saying is that although organizing a smaller comp is easier, you shouldn't make competitor limits for the sole purpose of making it easier. If you're low on staff or don't have much space in the venue then you should set a competitor limit. Don't ruin others' fun for your own personal preferences.



I completely understand that, I'm just stating my opinion


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 4, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I completely understand that, I'm just stating my opinion



That's completely fine, but as an organizer, you're going to want to satisfy your competitors too.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 4, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> well as an organizer I wouldn't make a stupid competitor limit of like 40


As someone's who has co-organized a competition with 35 people, I would say that it isn't a "stupid" limit. There are all sorts of reasons why a lower competitor limit may be needed (venue size, time restrictions, schedule, event list, staff amount, stress, the list goes on). I think it's easy to pass judgements on organizers'/delegates' decisions when you have not had to make this type of decision.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> That's completely fine, but as an organizer, you're going to want to satisfy your competitors too.


well if I were actually organizing a competition of course I would give more thought into what people would want.


cuberkid10 said:


> As someone's who has co-organized a competition with 35 people, I would say that it isn't a "stupid" limit. There are all sorts of reasons why a lower competitor limit may be needed (venue size, time restrictions, schedule, event list, staff amount, stress, the list goes on). I think it's easy to pass judgements on organizers'/delegates' decisions when you have not had to make this type of decision.


There are of course legitimate reasons that such a low limit may be necessary, and I'm going to a competition in 13 days with a competitor limit 50, so I'm wondering if there is a major reason for that.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2016)

I forgot to mention that there were many puzzles left at the competition. If anyone lost a puzzle, pm me through speedsolving which cube you lost and I'll find a way to get it back to you.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2016)

Hay guys, I have a request:

If you or someone you know had someone messing with you during your solve, could you contact me?

Alternately, if you know the name of the competitor who was messing with people, please PM their name.


This is serious, and it really makes me angry.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hay guys, I have a request:
> 
> If you or someone you know had someone messing with you during your solve, could you contact me?
> 
> ...



Well Justin has my 2016 forum awards vote for Worst Judge 
Also, that Aidan (or Ayden) kid I mentioned in my 6x6 solve was obnoxious, but I don't know which Aidan (or Ayden) he was.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't have any internet, so I'm currently checking the data and writing the delegate report out of a McDonalds, so I haven't read anything about your 6x6 solve, but I'll try to look into it.


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hay guys, I have a request:
> 
> If you or someone you know had someone messing with you during your solve, could you contact me?
> 
> ...



I assume you've already seen this, but here you go.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 7, 2016)

Torch said:


> I assume you've already seen this, but here you go.



what was he even saying? i dont know what was even going on


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> what was he even saying? i dont know what was even going on



He ignored me saying "ready" twice to try to get out his very lame joke ripped off from a youtube video. I felt entirely justified in telling him to shut up.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 7, 2016)

Torch said:


> He ignored me saying "ready" twice to try to get out his very lame joke ripped off from a youtube video. I felt entirely justified in telling him to shut up.



I would just take off the box and start lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 7, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> I would just take off the box and start lol



and risk overinspection?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 7, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> and risk overinspection?


I could always start the stopwatch for him  or even better idea, seek out a different judge


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 7, 2016)

Torch said:


> He ignored me saying "ready" twice to try to get out his very lame joke ripped off from a youtube video. I felt entirely justified in telling him to shut up.



but it was a cup stacking competition

to be fair though that was stupid I'll stop



YouCubing said:


> *Well Justin has my 2016 forum awards vote for Worst Judge *
> Also, that Aidan (or Ayden) kid I mentioned in my 6x6 solve was obnoxious, but I don't know which Aidan (or Ayden) he was.



great everyone now thinks I suck at life >:L

*decides to be andrew*
*sucks at being andrew apparently*
*everyone yells at me*
*okden be that way*

Goal: Quit bugging the crap out of people by being a stupid judge.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2016)

So I've been at a mcdonalds for around 3 hours now doing data and they're kicking me out.

I've solved the issue with the person interfering in solves, and will be submitting data and competition report to the board soon.

Sorry for the delay, I've had no internet!
It'll be on your wca profiles soon!


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2016)

4Chan said:


> So I've been at a mcdonalds for around 3 hours now doing data and they're kicking me out.
> 
> I've solved the issue with the person interfering in solves, and will be submitting data and competition report to the board soon.
> 
> ...


If you need some more internet you can come park in my driveway and I'll PM you the wifi password


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2016)

Hahaha, THANKS FOR THE OFFER, I MAY ACTUALLY TAKE YOU UP ON THE OFFER BECAUSE I'VE BEEN FEELING SUICIDAL WITHOUT INTERNET ACCESS LATELY

But I'm currently at my gym about to lift some weights and finish checking data and sending out the report.
Thank goodness for gym wifi !!

It turns out that checking 500-ish data sheet individually takes a long time. Herp derp. |:


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hahaha, THANKS FOR THE OFFER, I MAY ACTUALLY TAKE YOU UP ON THE OFFER BECAUSE I'VE BEEN FEELING SUICIDAL WITHOUT INTERNET ACCESS LATELY
> 
> But I'm currently at my gym about to lift some weights and finish checking data and sending out the report.
> Thank goodness for gym wifi !!
> ...



yayyyy data


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2016)

Aaaand, everyone's results are almost completely entered.

As soon as the WCA results team handles the data tonight, it'll show up on your WCA profiles!
Good competition guys!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 7, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Aaaand, everyone's results are almost completely entered.
> 
> As soon as the WCA results team handles the data tonight, it'll show up on your WCA profiles!
> Good competition guys!



Yay! Competitions!

e: why do I post these irrelevant things what happened to my life


----------



## puzzlegeek (Jan 7, 2016)

All you guys had these goals like sub-10 and sub-15 second 3x3 solves and I would've been so excited to just average under 30 and get a single sub-20 solve. Lmao


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 7, 2016)

puzzlegeek said:


> All you guys had these goals like sub-10 and sub-15 second 3x3 solves and I would've been so excited to just average under 30 and get a single sub-20 solve. Lmao



If there is one important thing to remember about competitions is that it's all subjective; a sub 20 single could be amazing for one person but a (barely) sub 20 single could be terrible for someone else. You just have to practice to get fast and remember that everyone was at one point "slow", and they didn't just magically get fast.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 7, 2016)

4Chan said:


> So I've been at a mcdonalds for around 3 hours now doing data and they're kicking me out.
> 
> I've solved the issue with the person interfering in solves, and will be submitting data and competition report to the board soon.
> 
> ...



When I heard that the Minnesota crew was taking all the score cards with them and doing data checking, I could have hugged everyone left in he room! That did not sound like the best thing in the world. With a couple other people, it shouldn't take to long, but on my own? Ouch.


----------



## puzzlegeek (Jan 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> If there is one important thing to remember about competitions is that it's all subjective; a sub 20 single could be amazing for one person but a (barely) sub 20 single could be terrible for someone else. You just have to practice to get fast and remember that everyone was at one point "slow", and they didn't just magically get fast.



Very true. I always say my only real competition is me. Obviously I'm competing with everyone else. But, the goals I set for myself are what I'm really focusing on. Even though so may people were so much faster than me, I had a ton of fun, and it was a great environment for my first competition. I didn't feel like anyone looked down on me, and I didn't come in last place either. Some of the cutoffs were so extreme, but I'm glad they existed. I'm planning on going to the Athens comp on March 19th already!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 7, 2016)

puzzlegeek said:


> I'm planning on going to the Athens comp on March 19th already!!


You should go! (I hear the organizers are really cool people)


----------



## puzzlegeek (Jan 7, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> You should go! (I hear the organizers are really cool people)



I'm sure they are  My friend and I are planning it, since I live about an hour away from my parent's house (near where he will be then), and since that's at the end of his spring break week! We drove 6 hours for this one, so why not for Athens Spring?! I'm already excited!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> You should go! (I hear the organizers are really cool people)



Quite cool indeed, but have VERY low self esteem


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks like results are entered.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Looks like results are entered.



quite indeedibly


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2016)

Sorry guys, it was brought to my attention that a lot of times were recorded with the old hard cutoffs, and not the provisional lowered hard cutoffs.

After talking with some people, I'm heading back out later this evening to dnf those results, and resubmit, since that's the right thing to do.

Sorry everyone, the organizer team and myself have learned a lot, and will be structuring things much better in the future.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 7, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Sorry guys, it was brought to my attention that a lot of times were recorded with the old hard cutoffs, and not the provisional lowered hard cutoffs.
> 
> After talking with some people, I'm heading back out later this evening to dnf those results, and resubmit, since that's the right thing to do.
> 
> Sorry everyone, the organizer team and myself have learned a lot, and will be structuring things much better in the future.



Well, good thing I got an overall PB on my first 5x5 solve. Why do I always do super well in competitions!?


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 8, 2016)

how did i get a sub 5 2x2 average, i NEVER practice 2x2 and i average 7 seconds haha... i guess getting the same pbl case 4/5 solves helps 

anyway, this comp was awesome and thanks to aussie, chris, and everyone else who made it possible


----------

